# Porp's picture thread



## Porp (Mar 17, 2012)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Porp (Mar 17, 2012)

3 G. Pulchripes slings


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice spiders! Keep 'em coming  

We both know you will, ehhe


----------



## Porp (Mar 20, 2012)

Avicularia Avicularia


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 21, 2012)

LOL - guess your son wanted to be on the pic, too 

I like that new enclosure. Looks like you're using RobC's backdrop tutorial there?


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 24, 2012)

Really like your enclosures there. What's gonna go into the tank you're currently building again? Avic?


----------



## Porp (Mar 24, 2012)

Yup Avicularia  Avicularia


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 24, 2012)

Gotcha! What size is the one that'll be going in there?


----------



## Porp (Mar 24, 2012)

3.5-3.75" it wasn't being cared for very well before I got it locally, but it's doing much better now.


----------



## Porp (Mar 30, 2012)

Received 3 new spiders today along with a B dubia colony. Happy day!
B. vagans, P. cambridgei, A. Avicularia.


----------



## Porp (Mar 30, 2012)

An A. Avicularia I bought about a week or two ago.


----------



## patrick86 (Mar 31, 2012)

Your enclosures are beautiful, nice work. 

The roaches are definitely eating better with you! 

Best of luck to you and your family.


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 31, 2012)

Any chance you can get a clearer picture of that A. avic? 

And out of curiousity: How did the transfer of the P. cambridgei go? My GF is getting some twin spiderlings


----------



## Porp (Mar 31, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Any chance you can get a clearer picture of that A. avic?
> 
> And out of curiousity: How did the transfer of the P. cambridgei go? My GF is getting some twin spiderlings


I'll try to get a better pic if the Avicularia for ya. The transfer sucked, lol. Check my YouTube channel, so embarrassed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 31, 2012)

Porp said:


> I'll try to get a better pic if the Avicularia for ya. The transfer sucked, lol. Check my YouTube channel, so embarrassed.


Had a good laugh about it  It's cute how fast they are and I can totally understand what happened there. They can be intimidating the first time, hell I jumped the first time my irminia bolted when I unpacked her, too! And she's like 3x the sizes of yours, I was really nervous back then. However, great job and I hope, everything goes smooth when I have to unpack my sub-adult female cambridge that'll arrive some time between Tue-Wed next week  Maybe then YOU can have a laugh


----------



## Porp (Mar 31, 2012)

Another pic of my larger A. Avicularia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 31, 2012)

She's cute  Thanks for the picture, bud!


----------



## Porp (Apr 11, 2012)

*New 3" P. irminia!*

New 3" P. irminia!

[video=youtube;HBTknLMbHww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBTknLMbHww&feature=youtu.be[/video]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 12, 2012)

Awesome, man! Post some pictures or footage once she has settled in - although on a second thought...you'll probably not see her that often


----------



## Porp (Apr 12, 2012)

I swear I linked a video! Check my youtube channel, it's up there, I'll post the link to the video iteself here when I get home from work.


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 12, 2012)

Porp said:


> I swear I linked a video! Check my youtube channel, it's up there, I'll post the link to the video iteself here when I get home from work.


Uhm? You video shows up for me in this thread, but yeah, I saw that short vid of housing her. Already posted something on your youtube channel


----------



## Porp (Apr 12, 2012)

My B. smithi . Male?


----------



## Porp (Apr 12, 2012)

*P. irminia*

New 3" P. irminia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 13, 2012)

That's probably the most you'll see of her during daytime. Try checking on her during nighttime, around 2-3am for example. Mine love to wander through the tank and web some strains while looking for food.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Porp (Apr 15, 2012)

The new P. irminia came out last night right about midnight. I gave him a midnight snack right after these pictures as positive reinforcement for coming out, LOL, like that works with spiders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 16, 2012)

You just gotta love irminias....soooo awesome looking!


----------



## Porp (Apr 18, 2012)

My A. versicolor molted last night, but it hides in it's web tunnels at the top of the cage and I can never get a clear picture! Luckily by the time I got home from work it had moved the molt to the vertacle funnel and I was able to grab it with my tongs, a couple legs fell off of the molt unfortunately. It is now too big for it's tunnels/hammock so I'm hoping it will tear it down and rebuild, and I'll be able to snap a picture then. Oh, and in typical Avic fashion, it destroyed the abdomen part of the molt, so I was unable to sex it.... grrr  :wall:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 20, 2012)

You'll get another chance when it molts again, lol! Plus, sometimes it just -looks- as if the molt is totally destroyed. Once put into a little bowl with warm tapwater and a spritzer of soap let it soak in for 5-10 min, then ever so carefully take it out and use for example toothpicks to try unshrivel the abdomen parts. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't....


----------



## Porp (Apr 24, 2012)

Freshly molted B. vagans sling. Now (s)he has 8 legs again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Porp (Apr 24, 2012)

Finally got some "OK" pics of the versicolor since it has molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Porp (May 18, 2012)

Just noticed this about 30 minutes ago, my B. smithi has flipped!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (May 19, 2012)

Porp said:


> My B. smithi . Male?
> View attachment 101943
> 
> View attachment 101952


i would say male ........ anyway, nice collection you got goin. cool pics too.. i WILL be back to visit:biggrin:


----------



## Low (May 19, 2012)

That is 100% male...nice collection btw...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Storm76 (May 19, 2012)

How's the smithi doing? Hope all went well with the molting


----------



## Porp (May 19, 2012)

Thanks guys, everything went well. I have taken pics but am in a bit of a rush right now, my son has a baseball game and we are all getting ready to head out. I will post pics later today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Porp (May 20, 2012)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (May 20, 2012)

i knew it:wink: still got a TON of time to find him a gf


----------



## Storm76 (May 21, 2012)

Nice pics and I wouldn't worry about that one being a male, they still live a long time given the fact that it's a Brachy who take ages to mature


----------

